# Engines choices



## zamafir (Jun 27, 2005)

I’ve been putting off buying an SUV for a variety of reasons (lack of viable luxury/fuel economy combo from Germany being the main one, and the fact that I’d rather spend 50,000+ on an Audi then say a lexus)… anywho, with a tdi passat (one month old







) currently handling menial labor, I’m looking for a comfortable luxury SUV and I think I’ve found it.
I’m just curious what you all are willing to speculate about the power plant. Today’s news indicates V6, V8 and V10… all fine and good, however I’m interested in specifics.
Audi indicates the 4.2l FSI (from the RS4?) V8 and 3.0l TDI (available on the Touareg in europe).
I’m figuring 400bhp for the v8 and 233bhp (332 ft lbs torque) for the TDI V6.
Most importantly though, what are your thoughts regarding Audi finally bringing TDI power plants to the US? 
Seeing as the TDI V6 is on the Audi Globe site that American customers visit; I would assume this is going to be an option here. Escalating gas prices would also factor into marketing a 35MPG Q7 (the Touareg with the same engine makes 32, the Q7 being lighter and less off road proficient, I’d hope for better mileage) as well.
Speculative comments appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Engines choices (zamafir)*

Welcome to Fourtitude.
As for engines, Audi hasn't shown the non-RS FSI 4.2 yet, but I would guess it'll be a bit de-tuned and without the high-revving nature. That's a guess, but not unlikely.
Don't expect to see the V10 right away. We may see it, but look for a 3.2 V6 and 4.2 V8 initially.
As for TDI, it all depends on whether Bosch can get the particulate emissions down to meet the new BIN standards set in place for the USA. As the USA goes, so goes Canada most likely on what models we'll see here, so figure that as Canada gets lopped onto North American models. 
If diesel does happen for Audi here, it will start I bet with the Q7. Whether that's a 6cyl or the new 4.2-liter V8 TDI remains to be seen.


----------



## zamafir (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Engines choices ([email protected])*

yeah the v8 tdi would be great ... also, are the us diesel standards tougher then EURO4?
I concur on delay for the v10 as well... i hope they bring the v6 tdi over. IMHO audi should have diesel options throughout the range (provided they meet spec... say... as all of VW's do?)


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: Engines choices ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ look for a 3.2 V6 and 4.2 V8 initially.


I believe the V6 we will see, after the V8, will be a 3.6L FSI V6 making 280HP.
RB


----------



## zamafir (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Engines choices (DBLFRVGNGN)*

No TDI says Audi (I contacted them), I'm a little disappointed.
“Thank you for contacting Audi of America.
With the current concerns over fuel prices, diesel is a natural answer and we do have advanced diesel technologies in Europe today. The reality, though, is that it will take some time and development yet, and some changes in American diesel fuel, before you will see a diesel powered Audi in North America. We are working on gasoline alternatives but the best thing we can say at this point is "Watch for news!" When new models are launched we will announce them through press releases and our website.
Again, thank you for writing and for your interest.”
So Am I correct in assuming, then, that all of the VW TDI power plants (the ‘fours and V10 are of a different variety then the V6’s and V8’s) and that is why VW doesn’t offer a US Passat or Touareg V6 TDI?)/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Engines choices (zamafir)*

That didn't really say much. Our fuel gets better next year, but to hit new emissions standards, the manufacturers are going to need more than that. I know Audi would like to come back to the USA with diesel, and I have been told on a few occasions that the Q7 would be a great vehicle to re-introduce diesel-powered Audis with. I might also vote for the A3 as well, but that's JMHO.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Engines choices ([email protected])*

Rumor is the ML500 will be getting a version of the AMG 5.5l engine (non supercharged) which makes about 370hp. It will probably be detuned to the 355 range, but I would expect Audi's 4.2 FSI to at least equal it in the horsepower wars.
The real issue with these big beasts (ML is 4800+lb, Q7 will be at least that) is that you need low end torque so that they feel punchy off the line. I wonder what the torque levels on the FSI 4.2 will be and how they will match up with the Merc 5.5l.
Does anyone know about how much longer than a T-reg or Pepper the Q7 will be? The 7 seat configuration would be sweet along with the 7700lb tow capacity.


----------



## Lemantech (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Engines choices (Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob* »_Rumor is the ML500 will be getting a version of the AMG 5.5l engine (non supercharged) which makes about 370hp. It will probably be detuned to the 355 range, but I would expect Audi's 4.2 FSI to at least equal it in the horsepower wars.
The real issue with these big beasts (ML is 4800+lb, Q7 will be at least that) is that you need low end torque so that they feel punchy off the line. I wonder what the torque levels on the FSI 4.2 will be and how they will match up with the Merc 5.5l.
Does anyone know about how much longer than a T-reg or Pepper the Q7 will be? The 7 seat configuration would be sweet along with the 7700lb tow capacity.


First of all it'll be called ML63 AMG with around 510+ hp. It will compete with V10 Q7 wich will have 550 hp plus it will be lighter than the ML. Which means more SPEED!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Engines choices (Lemantech)*

No, I'm not talking about the AMG ML63. I'm talking about the ML500. The 5l engine is being replaced by a 5.5l engine that's based on the AMG non supercharged v8. Go to the benz forums to read about it.
As for the V10 Q7 being lighter than the ML63, I'm not so sure.
Either way, both SUV's will be scorching hot. I'd rather have the Audi . . .


----------



## redtrunks (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Engines choices (Rob)*

The ML63 AMG will get smoked by the RSQ7!!! Nothing can touch the Lambo V10/ Audi handling combination!


----------

